#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Sulfur Recovery Unit

## talk2hnag

Can anyone provide me the manuals or some technical details about sulfur recovery unit. (Regarding design of SRU and trouble shooting)

See More: Sulfur Recovery Unit

----------


## kermitel

HI
Search on GPSA Data Book
download WinSim Design II from their site--you can find it an sample of procees explained in GPSA data book
morE Details in PROMAX and SULSIM

----------


## feune111962

You also need the following book : Gas Purification by Kohl and Nielsen, editor: Gulf publishing

----------


## spk

I need SRU design manual using Claus Process.

----------


## feune111962

For educational purpose, the better information I have seen is in the GPSA and the other book I have mentionned.

For professional purpose, the claus unit design is a very specific area and I do not think it is possible to design a claus unit if you do not work in a company which has a serous experience in the area.

However, here are some information : heat and material balance is usually done with the software SULSIM. It is dedicated to CLAUS units but it does not give you the sizing of the equipment.

For the sizing of the furnace, the waste heat boiler etc., homemade tools baqsed on empirical data are used. I have seen that the following document: "Design Manual for Amoco sulfur recovery technology" is widely used but I do not have it. Design software like TASC or others are useless because of the complexity of sulphur condensation process (what do you have in the gas phase, S8, S2 ? nobody knows exactly) and the high temperature (around 1200C and the inlet of the waste heat boiler, no commercial software can handle that).

When it comes to detailed design, experience in claus units is necessary because of the high temperatures, acid gases, liquid sulfur handling etc.

If you some questions do not hesitate.

----------


## talk2hnag

Thanks for ur reply,
Does anyone has technical papers of SULFUR EXPERTS and books published by SULFUR EXPERTS.
please

----------


## sulphurmike

I can provide you 
but its around amine & sour water and  claus plant
If you have SULSIM SOFT and working we can exchange.
Kind Regards SULPHURMIKE

----------


## spk

I also need it.
Thanks

----------


## karthickchem1986

GPSA is the better book for you.. U can get the Claus process- Sulphur recovery.. Try for that

----------


## Praveen@EOL

Dear all ,

Please provide me book - Gas purification by Arthur L. Kohl, Richard B. Nielsen. (Download link)

If any other book regarding SRU please give me the download link . It will be really helpful for me to understand claus process very well as i am working in SRU unit.

I have few doubts regarding the process so it will be really great to read some literature and understand it . please hep me .

----------


## jaibogo

Prveen@EOL:
Here are your Gas Purification book.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Saludos
Jaime

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## gion_ro40

Hi,

Please, who has a detail project(P&IDs, Data Sheets, Specs, Calculation, etc.) for Sulfur Recovery & Tail Gas Treatment?
Any information will be appreciated.

Regards,



GISee More: Sulfur Recovery Unit

----------

